

NSPCC denies involvement in Facebook cartoon avatar campaign  - ljf
http://www.madeformums.com/mums-and-dads/nspcc-denies-involvement-with-facebook-campaign/12044.html

======
bediger
I changed my facebook icon to a picture of Craig Shergold. He's a poor English
lad, dying of kidney disease, and if you send him the pull-top rings from
aluminum cans, you can help fund his dialysis. He's trying to set the record
for most pull-top rings received.

